# bulol



## Scherle

Good day!

Can anybody help me translate *bulol* in other language? Unfortunately, I do not have the access to check the translation here in the computer I am using.  

Thanks you in advance.

-lei


----------



## niernier

You call a person a bulol if he is unable to talk straight. There are circumstances where you are instantly becomes unable to talk straight. For example you were talking to your crush and so on. But as for the exact English word for that, I am unsure of.


----------



## DotterKat

If you are referring to a temporary condition in which a person is at a loss for the proper thing to say or is at a loss for words then *bulol* would most be most appropriately translated as:

*tongue-tied *_or_ *choked up* _or_ *dumbfounded* _or _*inarticulate* _or _*speechless* _or even _*dumbstruck*

However, *bulol* is also used to describe the real and (comparatively) longer lasting conditions of *stuttering *and being *mute.

*Gary


----------



## Scherle

Thanks to both of you.  Tongue-tied is the one I am looking for.


----------



## Cracker Jack

A person who is inarticulate and unable to pronounce well is bulol.


----------

